# Removing the turbo z31



## beau0223 (Mar 11, 2007)

hey guys.. im new to this forum.
im just wondering what would be involved in disconnecting a turbo from my turbo z31. I dont want to remove the turbo fully, i just want to disconnect it temporarily. is it just a matter of changing the intake pipe to run to a filter? or is there anything else that id have to do?

i know most of you will say why the hell would you want to that - well its for legal reasons.

Thanks guys.
hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Legal reasons, as in emissions testing? Removing the turbo won't help it pass any better. Can't think of anything else unless for some odd reason you've been forbidden to drive a turbo car on the public streets.....

If the turbo does not actually have to be removed from the vehicle, just wire open the wastgate. You'll produce exactly zero boost at all times. Removing the turbo fom the vehicle entirely would require a non-turbo exhaust manifold and downpipe to be mounted in it's place. And unless your turbo has been removed recently or fairly often, the bolts will pretty much be heat welded in place.. Under no circumstances can the turbo intake hoses be removed, the turbo would be exposed to open air and all the debris in it. Especially being mounted so low like it is. And you can't cap off the turbo intake and outlet while still allowing it to boost, that's a whole 'nother set of problems..... So, to recap, your best bet is to either wire the wastgate open or remove the turbo and install a non-turbo manifold and pipe.


----------



## beau0223 (Mar 11, 2007)

well down here in australia.. the government in all its infite "wisdom" has decided that you cannot drive a turbo car untill you are at least 20. 

Even though the ridiculous prices we pay to get our licenses, and all the bull shit we have to go through to get them. All the money we pay for registration, for tax, for insurance, they STILL tell us what we can and cant drive.

Yes. i know younger drivers arent as experienced. and often kill themselves in cars. but if somebody is going to speed, they will wether theyre in a 3 cylinder charade, or a twin turbo z. 

They do need to stop young people killing themselves on the road, but that law is way off - they should do a one chance thing - if you break the law, u loose your licence. that way responsible people can still have the car of their dreams.

i would only want to disconnect it so to speak - that way if i did get pulled over, id have a leg to stand on. 

ive been told the computer would need to be changed? i dont think the wastegate option would be viable - cops wont know that. any other suggestions? or am i just going to have to wait another 2 or so years?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I don't think the computer needs to be changed. The ECU knows how much air is inside the engine due to the MAF, nothing else. It's fairly simple. For having 2 years to go, I'd find a non-turbo exhaust manifold and downpipe, as well as non-turbo intake piping, and install them.


----------



## beau0223 (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah, but id still like to be able to reconnect it everynow and then.
plus.. im finding it hard enough to find a complete car down here, dont know how id go about finding those parts, but i suppose the manifolds would be the same as a z32.. as same engine.. and the intake can be made up easily enough...


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

beau0223 said:


> yeah, but id still like to be able to reconnect it everynow and then.
> plus.. im finding it hard enough to find a complete car down here, dont know how id go about finding those parts, but i suppose the manifolds would be the same as a z32.. as same engine.. and the intake can be made up easily enough...


A Z32 manifold will not fit on the Z31.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Sponge is right, the Z32 manifolds will not fit. VG30DE vs VG30. The Z32 DOHC block is much larger and totally different. 
Now that I'm thinking about it, you're just better off buying a non-turbo car to drive for your required time. Quietly upgrade the Z31 on the side during that time, and then you'll have a lean mean machine when it's time to run with the big boys. 

There is no way to bypass the turbo while leaving it in the vehicle that wouldn't either be complicated or cause problems. Complicated as in: you'll have to wire the wastgate open as well as bypass the turbo intake and block the turbo intake and outlet so dirt doesn't get in there. The easiest part would be to bypass the turbo, just find some non-PVC, non-rusting piping and run it straight from the MAF to the throttle body. Doesn't have to be pretty, in fact if it's obviously a bypass pipe maybe the cops won't mess with you.


----------



## beau0223 (Mar 11, 2007)

hey thanks sponge.. i forgot about the whole twin cam thing in the z32s..
yeah, a bypass pipe, thats a good way to put it, thats what i had in mind the whole time.. i work at an exhuast shop, so it wouldnt be too hard to knock any piping up.

if i were to block off the turbo outlet pipe, and wired off the wastegate, wouldnt that allow the plug to remain attached, as the pressure wouldnt be able to build up enough to cause the plug to slip off, i could just make a bitta pope and clamp it onto the turbo with a metal plate welded to the end of the pipe. then mmake up a new intake pipe, running to the afm and then a pod. Would that work?

Sorry if ive got anything wrong.
Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The thing about turbo's is, they are rotating even when they aren't producing any boost. Turbos "idle" at 10,000 rpm. Wiring the wastegate open would cut that down a little, but there will always be at least some exhaust running through the turbine chamber. If you are making the turbo caps out of nice thick metal and there is no chance they would come off, then go for it. 
My only concern is compressor stall, which happens when the turbo would spool up and the outlet side meets dead air, which pushes back against the compressor blade and can stop it. Compressor stall maybe wouldn't hurt the intake side so much, but might cause the turbine side to heat up as a few blades are continuously stalled in the path of hot exhaust flow. Un-equal heating/ continuos high heat in one area = stress fractures and you may end up spitting a few turbine blades out the exhaust. Your turbo would be worn out before you even got the chance to use it. That's why I suggested removing the turbo completely in the 1st place.....


----------

